# mass monsters...



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i thought i'd throw some good ol mass monster footage of some big dudes gone by....

please dont hesitate to add your own finds,pics/film footage:

i thought i start off with one of my favs,apart from dorian and ronnie etc etc:

jean pierre fux:











(please do comment on his back size,lovely)


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

some serious size there!! where these lads nowdays? marcus ruhl i think was the ultimate mass monster, or big nasser.....maybe even... greg valentino <----:laugh:


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

great footage, IMO that is what bodybuilding is all about.

People jabber on about asthetics and symmetry I just cant get enough of the 90s mass monsters, blow everyone away.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

superb back!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Was never too keen on Fux' contest physique due to his huge waist, but the guy had mass, which I like.

Here's my favourite vid of him:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i love it...more,more,more...its much more amazing to see the huge freaky mass,with cuts,than a smaller mass,cut to shreds,cos they dont look like(sorry to use this exmaple)auschwitz victims!!!!

these guys were made for the game!!!!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

You can't beat a good mass monster!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> i love it...more,more,more...its much more amazing to see the huge freaky mass,with cuts,than a smaller mass,cut to shreds,cos they dont look like(sorry to use this exmaple)auschwitz victims!!!!
> 
> these guys were made for the game!!!!


OK, but I want reps!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

more more more.....more mass monsters please


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

beast of all beasts


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> jay cutler is a true beast


Seems to be being pwned by Ronnie in pretty much every shot though.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> more more more.....more mass monsters please


I don't have any more.

Oh wait...


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

OK a few more, but you can b0llocks after this:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

This thread should be deleted its making me feel smaller than i already feel PMSL


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Why put a photoshopped pic in there?


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

If i recall rightly u did earlier.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

brickhoused said:


> If i recall rightly u did earlier.


I'm pretty sure none of them are photoshopped, but if you wanna show me which one you're talking about that might help.

Also, if any of them were (which I don't think they were), it wouldn't have been as blatant as the above one.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

I would be suprised if this isnt photoshopped but like you say I may be wrong


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I thought you'd be talking about that one. It's not photoshopped believe it or not  .


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

I very much doubt it, OMO though.


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Best video of yates by far.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Markus summs up Mass monster!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

brickhoused said:


> I very much doubt it, OMO though.


It's been debated countless times on bodybuilding.com and has been found not to have been photoshopped. The screenshot comes from an amateur video recording shown on Markus Ruhl's "Made in Germany" (which I own) and believe me he looks exactly the same in the video.

I wouldn't post it if there was any doubt in my mind. It is the largest and feakiest Markus has ever looked and FYI it was the 2002 Night of Champions show, which he rightly won.

I've thoroughly researched this, so I know what I'm talking about  .


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Stood next to Ruhl a few years ago...biggest guy ive ever seen.

Ian Harrison was another big mo fo...and Eddie Ellwood.

Not many pics of Paul Dillet and Vic Richards,thinking back now they were ****ing hooge!!!


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

I posted a pic of big vic richards on page 1, he was a real monster, so was dillet.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

brickhoused said:


> I posted a pic of big vic richards on page 1, he was a real monster, so was dillet.


yep...i see that smal, pic of big vic,what a monster...saying this bertil fox was a big b*rstard too!!!

like peahead says...some more of paul dillett too,what a big dude!!!


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

crazyness makes u just want to go the gym now dont it


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

scottacho said:


> crazyness makes u just want to go the gym now dont it


i love it...always dreamt of being that big one day...and one day it will be...all about the mass monster love appreciation:clap:!!!


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> i love it...always dreamt of being that big one day...and one day it will be...all about the mass monster love appreciation:clap:!!!


yer man en u get there u think about the time and effort and practice you had to put into it it makes it all feel good


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Ant how come you haven't added any pics to the thread mate? I'd have thought you'd have had some seeing as you started it  .


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good thread.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

more more pics please people


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

Biggets bloke ive ever seen


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:thumb: Good pictures AL. Keep them flowing


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> i thought i'd throw some good ol mass monster footage of some big dudes gone by....
> 
> please dont hesitate to add your own finds,pics/film footage:
> 
> ...






























Ouch


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Poor bastard.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

A true Iron Warrior in the making.

Wonder what hes doing nowdays??


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good heavens!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Tall said:


>


i like the way poor fux is is serious danger and the cameraman is still taking shots!!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> i like the way poor fux is is serious danger and the cameraman is still taking shots!!!!


Almost, but not quite.

If you look carefully at the photos you'll see that the last photo is 7 plates, and the previous photos are 6 plates.

His awful squat form on the 2nd to last photo makes it look like he's about to collapse.

He was making doing that BB'er squatting "thing" of bringing your knees over your toes, so it was an accident waiting to happen really.

Dude was massive though


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Tall said:


> Almost, but not quite.
> 
> If you look carefully at the photos you'll see that the last photo is 7 plates, and the previous photos are 6 plates.
> 
> ...


its a shame though...i dont think he competed after this???

i felt he was a definate mr.olympia and was placed lower than what he should of been placed,when he was contest ready,he was a bigger version of dorian,although,dorian had that something extra,maybe freakyness and paper thin skin going on!!!!

too right though,mass monster in his prime...lovely!!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> its a shame though...i dont think he competed after this???
> 
> i felt he was a definate mr.olympia and was placed lower than what he should of been placed,when he was contest ready,he was a bigger version of dorian,although,dorian had that something extra,maybe freakyness and paper thin skin going on!!!!
> 
> too right though,mass monster in his prime...lovely!!!


I disagree mate. It's all well and good making a decision based on photos, but I've seen a few shows in which he competed and he does have a very ugly physique. Take the 1999 British GP for example, he had as much, if not more mass than some of the top 6, but ended up placing 16th cos he had an absolutely enormous waist and no lines. Don't get me wrong, I love mass monsters, but Ronnie and Markus both have good proportions and look awesome, whereas JPF was just like a shapeless blob of mass.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

The Markus Rhul hovering over Denis Wolf is a brilliant photo to show how massive he is. He an absolute freak and makes his head look like it's on the wrong body.

I see no one posted Gunter Schlierkamp? At 6"1 and reaching 330lbs off season at times and in season upto 300lbs I'd say that makes him a mass monster.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Gunter is a beast. How could i forget


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I wish Gunter did better in BodyBuilding. I would have loved to see him win a Mr O. But looking at all these freaks I still cant help looking at the likes of Kevin Levrone and prefer that build.


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

I think there is a big difference between lego block men, and tempered physiques with good mass. It must be in proportion or it just doesn't work for me. Euugghh, look at those bloated stomachs...


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

*Noah Steere 6"6 350lbs*


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> I wish Gunter did better in BodyBuilding. I would have loved to see him win a Mr O. But looking at all these freaks I still cant help looking at the likes of Kevin Levrone and prefer that build.


Agreed, I think Gunter is great :thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Now he is a big boy!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

this area of the forum is called shows, pros and inspiration. This thread is all that!

Great pics - what an inspiration guys.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

How could we forget King Kong Khan?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

noah steere is a proper beast lol


----------

